# Please suggest a few.



## miyathomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello there, we are new to Toronto and not familiar with the places. We are living near Cestar high school Toronto and planning to admit our children there. But now we are in search of a health club near the school. So they can join the health club after their classes. Does anyone know any of them? Please suggest a few.


----------

